# stolen oar on upper CO Sunday AM



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

raftnfishn said:


> My Otter with 3 blue NRS oars was pulled up on the river bank while I fished (and where I camped for the night about a mile above Radium). I come back and an oar was gone. That side was fully out of the water! It didn't just drift off. No, my name isn't on it.


We saw a group at the first bench site on Sunday who said they'd found an oar. All I could tell from our boat is that it was blue with a black blade. We told him to post it on the Buzz. Wonder if that was yours?


----------



## raftnfishn (Dec 23, 2008)

That sounds like it. Three sections, black grip, blue shaft with black blade. I sure hope they do post. Thank you!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Are you gonna press charges?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

pretty sure that can't be yours...I've never heard of a thief who actively tries to return their goods right after they stole them...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Sounds to me like someone you knew*

through it behind a rock?


----------



## raftnfishn (Dec 23, 2008)

I sure could be wrong, either way I don't have any info at this point to recover it. I appreciate help.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you have oar leashes on?


----------



## raftnfishn (Dec 23, 2008)

No. And I do own them. Such shame.


----------



## riverlivin13 (Mar 22, 2010)

paint pen newbe ....paint pen!!!!!


----------

